# Memorandum Handling Procedures



## BinRat55 (21 Aug 2008)

Ok, specifically what i'm looking for is the reference that states the "14 day" rule - you should have an answer to a memo within 14 days. If someone could point me in a direction to look I would be ever so happy - keep in mind, i've been looking for the past two days and covered the usual suspects (QR&O / DAOD / CFAO) and even went into the Admin site, also with no luck. Search function on the DIN revealed lots of nothing (using many, many different phrase and word combinations) as did the search function here.

Maybe this is not the case anymore?


----------



## geo (21 Aug 2008)

Umm... why would there be ANY max number of days rule on any form of document?  It'll take the time it takes.

That having been said, certain issues have mandated time lines that need to be followed......
eg:  number of days (from date of an event) to file a grievance
number of days for CO to acknowledge receipt & find AI..... etc, etc , etc.....

It's not WRT the document but rather with what you are asking about.... IMHO


----------



## BinRat55 (21 Aug 2008)

Thanks GEO, your probably right. I did think of that - I understand there are certain timelines WRT grievances and harassment issues, but for some reason I can't get past the feeling that I was either told or read somewhere that there was a 14 day response time on a memo in general. Maybe i'm just confusing the issue!! 

That being said, I had to ask 'cause i'm like a dog with a bone - i'm never satisfied until i've covered everything (School of Vern!!)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Old Sweat (21 Aug 2008)

Any number of headquarters have included in their SOPs a statement to the effect that unless correspondence can be actioned within a certain number of days, an interim reply will be sent informing the originator of the delay along with the reasons for it. I am not 100% sure that there was a paragraph to that effect in the old Canadian army military writing pamhlet, but the policy originated somewhere.

That isn't quite what you asked for, but it may help.


----------



## armyvern (21 Aug 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Thanks GEO, your probably right. I did think of that - I understand there are certain timelines WRT grievances and harassment issues, but for some reason I can't get past the feeling that I was either told or read somewhere that there was a 14 day response time on a memo in general. Maybe i'm just confusing the issue!!
> 
> That being said, I had to ask 'cause i'm like a dog with a bone - i'm never satisfied until i've covered everything (School of Vern!!)
> 
> Thanks for the reply.



Your 14 days is coming from this location here. That was this location's SOP. And, as Old Sweat detailed out - the policy was/is: that if an answer could not be given within that 10 working days (ie 14 day/2week time period), that the originator would, at the very least, be provided with a sitrep on status so that they were aware it was, again - at the very least, being actioned.

This sitrep could have been as simple as an email which stated "I can't provide an answer to your memo yet as I am awaiting clarification of policy XXX from NDHQ."

Vern

(Oh, and your supervisor would also have been telling you that "i", when used in words like "I'm" and "I've" - is capitalized.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Aug 2008)

Are you thinking of "Memorandum" or the old forms we used to have, press hard four copies, "Roundtrip Memos"?


----------



## BinRat55 (21 Aug 2008)

See? Ask and you shall receive!! Thanks guys.

George - I think the roundtrip memo (haven't seen those thing in a LONG time...) is what I may have been thinking. Add that to Vern's observation (which was the case for me for 7 years in G'town) is more than likely why i've been confusing this dang reference thing. I will put it to rest now and just do some investigation over at HQ as to why it's been 2 months without a reply.

Vern - It's an idiosyncrasy of mine. Even though I am quite comfortable with my command of the English language, I ALWAYS use spell check. It always picks up my "i'm's and i'll's" but I kinda like them the way they are!! In any military correspondence this habit is checked at the door though... I mean "Thanks for correcting my slack and idle body Sergeant Major!!"  ;D


----------



## geo (21 Aug 2008)

Binrat... guess you can start your new memo with the tried but tested

"Oh dear, what can the matter be......"  ;D


----------



## BinRat55 (21 Aug 2008)

Sounded too passive for me - you know, i'm not on blood pressure medication for my health...no wait - I am!!


----------



## geo (21 Aug 2008)

heh... 2, 5 or 10Mg doses ???


----------



## BinRat55 (21 Aug 2008)

Actually it's 150mg (I was really loved over at HQ...) But i'm much calmer now. I haven't had to stand in front of the Chief in weeks!!


----------



## armyvern (21 Aug 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> ... I haven't had to stand in front of the Chief in weeks!!



Perhaps you learned too much from me?? I was there just this morning.  ;D


----------



## geo (21 Aug 2008)

Heh....
Wonder what kind of dosage the Chief takes ???


----------



## armyvern (21 Aug 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Heh....
> Wonder what kind of dosage the Chief takes ???



Not enough after this morning -- that I can assure you.  >

Ahhh ... gotta love Freedom of the City parades.


----------



## BinRat55 (21 Aug 2008)

Oh MAN I can't wait to get back to Gagetown!!


----------



## geo (21 Aug 2008)

Ooooh... freedom of the city?

Who is getting it? and by which city???

5 CMBG was given the Freedom of the City of Quebec city @ the beginning of July.


----------



## armyvern (21 Aug 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Ooooh... freedom of the city?
> 
> Who is getting it? and by which city???
> 
> 5 CMBG was given the Freedom of the City of Quebec city @ the beginning of July.



Gagetown, by Fredericton. 

Watch for me on the news in my best bib and tucker (chaps aren't allowed unfortunately) ... yelling.


----------



## geo (21 Aug 2008)

heh...Gagetown ?  
Sooo... sorta like 3 CMBG but without the Bde ??? (cause there isn't any 3CMBG)

 If I see you on the tube, I'll just imagine you in the chaps ;D


----------



## OniDragon (5 Jun 2009)

I am looking for the DND publication that states the administrative orders in regards to when a memo is recived and actioned.

I have looked in the CFTO the QR&Os and anything else I can find on the DIN with no luck, I am proable missing it but any help would be greatly apprecieted.


----------



## Occam (5 Jun 2009)

Do you mean what's supposed to happen when you submit a memo to your chain of command?  I would try taking a peek at APM-245, I can't remember what the common name for the pub is.

Can you clarify your question a little?


----------



## Gunner98 (5 Jun 2009)

Good package for writing at this link:

http://kingston.mil.ca/cfsmi-ermfc/references/QL6A/CORE-CF%20Writing%20Manual.pdf


----------



## OniDragon (5 Jun 2009)

Ya sure I was looking for things like the time frame, roles and resposabilitys of the chain and the limitations of the chain in regards to a memo you submit.


----------



## Gunner98 (5 Jun 2009)

Since a Memo is an informal writing format there are not standard timelines.  There are timelines for things like redress of grievance.


----------



## Cleared Hot (5 Jun 2009)

You have a legal obligation to listen to the CoC, they don't have the same legal requirement to listen to you whether your concern/request/suggestion is verbal or in writing. (Arguably they have a moral one though).  There are obvious exceptions such as redresses, requests for review of summary trial findings etc. where strict timelines must be adhered to but for all intents and purposes, other than those exceptions, if they don't agree or support your position they can toss your memo without any further comment or action.  It may be bad leadership but there is no formal direction preventing it.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Jun 2009)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> Since a Memo is an informal writing format there are not standard timelines.  There are timelines for things like redress of grievance.



As stated; it is not a 'Memorandum' that has the timeline, but the document.  The 'Redress of Grievance', for instance, has timelines, and it is usually done up as a memorandum.


----------



## afpower (1 Jul 2009)

I would like to know if a CWO can block a memo addressed to the CO for any reason. If not, is there written policies somewhere to redress this situation?


Thanks


----------



## Jammer (1 Jul 2009)

That's a pretty open ended question.
Why do you ask, and what is the case?


----------



## afpower (1 Jul 2009)

Because my CWO is not agree with what I wrote in my request (a posting request where I formulated an opinion about changes happening in my unit to explain my reasons) and refuses to forward it up to my CO as written. He ordered me to look for guidance from my supervisor and/or the BSM to what to write on this posting request.

So I am looking if he has the authority to block a memo addressed to my CO.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (2 Jul 2009)

Quickest solution (perhaps not the best):

Put in a redress with regards to the fact the CWO is blocking the memo.  Send it to the CO, I'm sure he'll want to see the documentation that the redress concerns.


----------



## armyvern (2 Jul 2009)

Then again, your "opinion on the changes occuring" may be right the fuck out of 'er ... or you may not be fully aware of the "big" picture surrounding those changes (which isusually the case with the lower ranks) and your CWO may be trying to save your ass some embarassment and turmoil in the long run.

Note: Good luck on any Grieveance that youmay submit pertaining to your CWO refusing to submit your memo higher to the CO; by your own words, he has not ... he's "refusing to submit it as written" - there is a difference.

Without knowing your Unit, your CWO, the circumstances of the change occuring within it, or what exactly 'your opinion" and "of what  that opinion" is specificlly about ... no one here can properly assist you in taking a next step.

But, if I were you ... I'd give my memo a good re-read ... and try to figure out if my "opinion" is actually reflective of "the true big picture" (vice just personal disgruntledness) and also - why exactly - is the CWO advising you to seek out your supervisors to assist you ...

I've got enough experience to know ... if the CWOs telling you _that -there's a good reason for it and I suspect it won't be him looking bad in the long run were your memo to go to the CO as it currently stands.

Just my opinion of course._


----------



## c4th (2 Jul 2009)

afpower said:
			
		

> Because my CWO is not agree with what I wrote ...
> 
> So I am looking if he has the authority to block a memo addressed to my CO.




Probably, or he could minute it to the CO stating that you are a whiner, an administrative burden and he will not support your request.  But hey, go ahead, try and play hard ball with a chief.

Formulating opinions about your unit in a memo requesting a posting is a really really bad idea.  It is a good idea however to take the advise of your NCO's, BSM's, and CWO's when writing memos requesting postings.  I can only assume that it is your CWO that is the liaise between you and the career shop that will post you.

However, if you are not interested in taking the advise of your CWO and are interested in career suicide and lots of time on extra duties, write your memo with a action distribution list and mail slot it in the CO's mailbox.


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Jul 2009)

In addition to the prior responses...


Just because you addressed it to the CO, doesn't mean that it will actually get to him/her. The CO has numerous staff who are vested with the authority to deal with issues at lower levels. I would submit that an NCM posting is well within the purview of the RSM to address without going to the CO.


----------



## afpower (2 Jul 2009)

thanks for the information.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Jul 2009)

All covered. Take the advice, or not.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## hangingout (14 Dec 2010)

Does anybody know what the turn around time on a memo is once submitted, and where this timeline would be mentioned..cfaos or DOADS maybe?


----------



## Occam (14 Dec 2010)

There isn't one, generally speaking.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Dec 2010)

The subject has also been covered here before and you can probably get your answer with a search.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

